

Men intelligence can be inferred from their faces - albertzeyer
http://www.realclearscience.com/journal_club/2014/04/11/if_he_looks_stupid_he_probably_is_108592.html

======
carlchenet
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physiognomy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physiognomy)
that's an old story...

------
talmir
I asked my girlfriend what face matched mine.. She said "The leftmost one!"

:(

------
ripb
It doesn't state whether the women measured were allowed wear make-up or not,
which could have a significant effect?

